# Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung



## Sinned (4. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,
mein Mitbewohner macht morgen seine Fischerprüfung und kann eine Frage in seinem Lehrbogen nicht beantworten. Auch eine Internetrecherche ergab bisher keine wirklich aussagekräftigen Antworten. Und ich bin da auch mal überfragt.
Daher frage ich hier euch.
(Bitte nur Antworten mit Quelle, oder ganz sicherer Meinung)
Danke #6

Welche der aufgeführten Fischarten gilt gemäß dem Anhang 2 der Flora Fauna Habitat (FFH) Richtlinie als vom Aussterben bedrohten Art?
- Zander
- Meerforelle
- Bachforelle

#c#c#c

#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*

Bachforelle


----------



## antonio (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*

bachforelle

aber bei den fischereiprüfungen gibts teilweise haarsträubende "richtige" antworten.
habt ihr kein heft oder ähnliches mit den richtigen antworten?

gruß antonio


----------



## Sinned (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*

Zu den offiziellen Prüfungsfragen gibt es keinen Antwortenkatalog - da muss man dann verschiedenste Literatur zu Rate ziehen. Und diese Frage wird nirgends so wirklich beantwortet.
Naja, ihr scheint euch da ja recht sicher zu sein, deswegen geb ich das jetzt einfach mal weiter.
Hier ist was los - das ganze Wohnzimmer voll mit, hoffentlich, zukünftigen staatlich geprüften Sportfischern :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*

heißt die Frage wirklich so? also ist das der exakte Text? |kopfkrat


----------



## Cyber-Balu (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*

Wie kann die Bachforelle vom Aussterben bedroht sein, die Meerforelle aber nicht? Genetisch ist es ja derselbe Fisch...


----------



## Sinned (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*

okay, hier noch eine.

Ist in Niedersachsen ein Fischereischein erforderlich?
- Ja, nur für die Fischerei in Küstengewässern
- Ja, für alle Gewässer
- Nein, für kein Fischgewässer

(an sich ein ganz einfach Frage, die ich sofort mit  "Ja, für alle Gewässer" beantworten würde. Allerdings braucht man an Küstengewässern ja wirklich NUR den Fischereischein. Wie seht ihr des Rätsels Lösung? Es handelt sich um *Niedersachsen.)*


----------



## Sinned (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> heißt die Frage wirklich so? also ist das der exakte Text? |kopfkrat



ja, genau so.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*

ja das mit dem Fischereischein ... 

natürlich braucht man für alle gewässer einen fischereischein, nur eben für die gewässer die nicht zum meer gehören eben noch eine eigene erlaubniss !!


----------



## Hechtchris (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*

Sorry aber das ist doch echt ne Unsinnige frage, da sollten lieber sachen wie der Waidgerechte Umgang mit dem Fisch oder die Klassischen Identifikationsfragen die sind wenigstens sinnvoll ...


----------



## Sinned (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*

Also hinten auf meinem Fischereischein steht:

_Der Fischereischein gilt für die Fischerei in Küsten- und Binnengewässern.

Bei der Fischerei in den Binnengewässern muß derjenige, der nicht selbst Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist, einen Fischereierlaubnisschein mit sich führen.

_edit: Hatte mich oben entscheident verschrieben: Es heißt: ...für die Fischerei *IN (anstatt und)* Küsten-und..."


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*

Für die Fischerei in Binnengewässern ist ein Fischereischein nicht mehr vorgeschrieben. Die Gemeinden haben jedoch auf Antrag Fischereischeine auszustellen
(§ 73 Abs. 2). Für die Seefischerei besteht deshalb weiter Fischereischeinzwang. Einen Fischereischein benötigen jedoch nur der Führer des einzelnen Fischereifahrzeugs und nicht seine Helfer (§ 1 Abs. 2. des Gesetzes über den Fischereischein). Den Helfern sind Personen gleichzustellen, die auf einem Fischereifahrzeug zum Sport gegen Entgelt fischen (Angelfahrten).


----------



## Sinned (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*

Und das würde für diese Frage konkret bedeuten...?



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> Ist in Niedersachsen ein Fischereischein erforderlich?
> - Ja, nur für die Fischerei in Küstengewässern
> - Ja, für alle Gewässer
> - Nein, für kein Fischgewässer


----------



## staffag (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> mein Mitbewohner macht morgen seine Fischerprüfung und kann eine Frage in seinem Lehrbogen nicht beantworten. Auch eine Internetrecherche ergab bisher keine wirklich aussagekräftigen Antworten. Und ich bin da auch mal überfragt.
> Daher frage ich hier euch.
> (Bitte nur Antworten mit Quelle, oder ganz sicherer Meinung)
> ...




Also wenn ich meine Prüfung in NIEDERSACHSEN im letzten Dezember richtig erinnere, ist in NIEDERSACHSEN die korrekte Antwort Meerforelle!

Hat denn Dein Kumpel nicht das Heftchen mit den Originalfragen und die richtigen Antworten????


----------



## Sinned (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*

Das Heftchen mit den Originalfragen liegt vor. Ein Antwortheftchen gibt es nach ihren Angaben nicht.
(Ich hab vor Jahren das Ding in Hessen gemacht und da gabs auch nen Antwortheftchen...)

Jetzt haben wir hier mehrere konträre Antworten. Was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## staffag (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> okay, hier noch eine.
> 
> Ist in Niedersachsen ein Fischereischein erforderlich?
> - Ja, nur für die Fischerei in Küstengewässern
> ...



Die korrekte Antwort in NIEDERSACHSEN ist

- Nein, für kein Fischgewässer


----------



## staffag (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> Zu den offiziellen Prüfungsfragen gibt es keinen Antwortenkatalog -  :q




Gibts schon , aber nur wenn man einen cleveren Kursleiter hat, der die Fragen und Antworten als das behandelt, was sie sind: weitgehend Formalquatsch!

Wir hatten so einen ...!

Und den größten Teil des Kurses hat er den wichtigen Dingen gewidmet!


----------



## Sinned (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*

Also das macht jetzt für mich beim besten Willen keinen Sinn. Wozu macht man denn dann die Sportfischerprüfung? Um zum Amt zu gehen, dort ein einen Batzen Geld hinzulegen, sich den Fischereischein ausstellen zu lassen um ihn dann NICHT mehr zu brauchen? hä?
Wenn ich angeln gehe, dann muss ich erstens meinen Fischereischein vorlegen, um einen Erlaubnisschein zu bekommen. Auch am Angelgewässer selbst muss er doch dann mitgeführt werden.


----------



## goeddoek (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> Und das würde für diese Frage konkret bedeuten...?



In Niedersachsen, als einzigem Bundesland, ist der Fischereischein NICHT vorgeschrieben.
Das heißt, in allen freien Gewässern ( Küste und teilweise Flussmündungen ) benötigt man keinen FS.
Die Vereine, die die Gewässer gepachtet haben wiederum verlangen einen FS zur Erlangung von Mitglieds- oder Gastkarte.

http://www.vdsf.de/angeln/leitfaden.pdf


----------



## Sinned (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*

Danke für den Link.

Aber die Antwort: "Nein, für kein Fischgewässer" beinhaltet doch AUCH gepachtete Gewässer, oder etwa nicht?
Welche Antwort stimmt denn nun.
Antwort 1 fällt dank goeddoek raus. (merci)
Antwort 2 fällt auch raus, weil ja an Küstengewässern etc KEIN FS benötigt wird.
Antwort 3 fällt ja irgendwie auch raus, weil ja Pächter eines Fischgewässers auf den FS bestehen. Aber da diese ja unabhängig vom Land agieren, ist also Antwort 3 die richtige Antwort.
Richtig kombiniert?


----------



## fritte (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*

versucht es doch mal auf fangplatz.de dort kannst du alle fragen üben speziell zu niedersachsen und nrw.
Nrw ist wohl um einiges leichter, denn deine fragen kenne ich überhaupt nicht.
Aber dort werden alle fragen geübt bzw. du kannst dort nen test online machen und am ende wird er ausgewertet.
Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen


----------



## staffag (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> Danke für den Link.
> 
> Aber die Antwort: "Nein, für kein Fischgewässer" beinhaltet doch AUCH gepachtete Gewässer, oder etwa nicht?
> Welche Antwort stimmt denn nun.
> ...



Antwort 3 ist aus zwei Gründen richtig: 

1) weil der Fischereischein in NDS nicht vorgeschrieben ist. Was Vereine/Pächter verlangen ist von denen selbst gesetzte Regel, aber nicht Landesrecht!

2) weils die offizielle Antwort ist!


----------



## goeddoek (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*



staffag schrieb:


> Antwort 3 ist aus zwei Gründen richtig:
> 
> 1) weil der Fischereischein in NDS nicht vorgeschrieben ist. Was Vereine/Pächter verlangen ist von denen selbst gesetzte Regel, aber nicht Landesrecht!
> 
> 2) weils die offizielle Antwort ist!




Wobei mir Erklärung 2) am besten gefällt #6

Wie heißt das noch ? "Norddeutsche Erklärung mit vier Buchstaben? "

"isso" 

 |supergri |supergri


----------



## antonio (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*

in niedersachsen brauchst du keinen fischereischein(einziges bundesland).
was manche vereine verlangen ist nebensächlich.
also ist antwort 3 richtig.
meines wissens verlangen die vereine(zumindest die meisten) nicht den fischereischein, sondern die bescheinigung über die bestandene prüfung.

grußantonio


----------



## Sinned (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*

und zu der ersten Frage hab ich, trotz der PM Hilfe von staffag, noch immer keine wirkliche Lösung.
In einer älteren Fischereiprüfung heißt die Frage:
Welche der folgenden Fische ist vom Aussterben bedroht?
Antwort: Meerforelle

Ob das die FFH auch so sieht ist eine andere Sache. Ich denke mal, dass die MeFo, dann wohl die richtige Antwort ist.


----------



## Angie02 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*



antonio schrieb:


> in niedersachsen brauchst du keinen fischereischein(einziges bundesland).
> was manche vereine verlangen ist nebensächlich.
> also ist antwort 3 richtig.
> meines wissens verlangen die vereine(zumindest die meisten) nicht den fischereischein, sondern die bescheinigung über die bestandene prüfung.
> ...




Absolut korrekt. und Wudo hat die Prüfung vor 2 Jahren erst abgelegt und da kam die auch vor.


----------



## goeddoek (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*

Und - wie ist die Prüfung ausgefallen ?

Ich hoffe, gut #h


----------



## Sinned (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*

Die sind gerade noch dabei. Ich hoffe doch, dass das was wurde, nach der ausführlichen Hilfe hier


----------



## Sinned (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*

Beide bestanden :vik:


----------



## goeddoek (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*

Super :vik:

Herzlich Glückwunsch den frischgebackenen Petri-Jüngern :m

Gruß,

Georg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> Welche der aufgeführten Fischarten gilt gemäß dem Anhang 2 der Flora Fauna Habitat (FFH) Richtlinie als vom Aussterben bedrohten Art?
> - Zander
> - Meerforelle
> - Bachforelle



Also wenn ich mal nachschaue, dann stimmt da was nicht:

RICHTLINIE 92/43/EWG DES RATES
vom 21. Mai 1992
zur Erhaltung der natürlichen Lebensräume sowie der wildlebenden Tiere und Pflanzen
(ABl. L 206 vom 22.7.1992, S. 

ANHANG II
TIER- UND PFLANZENARTEN VON GEMEINSCHAFTLICHEM
INTERESSE, FÜR DEREN ERHALTUNG BESONDERE
SCHUTZGEBIETE AUSGEWIESEN WERDEN MÜSSEN

SALMONIFORMES
Salmonidae
Hucho hucho (natürliche Populationen) (V)
Salmo macrostigma (o)
Salmo marmoratus (o)
Salmo salar (nur in Süßwasser) (V) (ausgenommen die finnischen Popu-
lationen)

ANHANG IV
STRENG ZU SCHÜTZENDE TIER- UND PFLANZENARTEN VON
GEMEINSCHAFTLICHEM INTERESSE

SALMONIFORMES
Salmonidae
Hucho hucho (natürliche Populationen) (V)
Salmo macrostigma (o)
Salmo marmoratus (o)
Salmo salar (nur in Süßwasser) (V) (ausgenommen die finnischen Populationen)


Salmo macrostigma und Salmo marmoratus sind aber nun keine normalen Bachforellen, schon gar keine niedersächsischen.  Laut wikipedia ist das auch die aktuelle Richtlinie.

Sie tauchen auch nicht in dieser Liste auf:
http://www.ffh-gebiete.de/ffh-arten/fische/


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zur morgigen Fischerprüfung*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mal nachschaue, dann stimmt da was nicht:


 
Deswegen auch meine Bedenken am Anfang des Threats:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> heißt die Frage wirklich so? also ist das der exakte Text? |kopfkrat


 
Wobei die Schutzgebiete eben auch die Forellenregion regional differenziert besonders berücksichtigen müssen, da die Bachforellen eben gefährdet sind. Die in Anhang II genannten Arten sind regionale Arten und stehen unseren Bachforellen sehr nahe.


----------

